# Need stocking advice on 1st Cichlid tank



## blsnelling (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello Cichlid-forum.com. This is my first post here. Together with my 14 year old daughter, Anna, I'm putting together a new 90G tank and am really struggling to decide/figure out what to stock it with. This will be my first Cichlid tank, as you might tell from the questions, lol.

First of all, here's my equipment list. Let me know if you need for info.
90G - 48 x 18 x 24
Eheim 2217
Hydor 300W Inline Filter
48" Flexible Wand
2 Air Stones
PH 7.6

I will be fishless cycling this tank before any fish are introduced.

So, I want a few standout centerpiece fish. I'm looking for very bright and varied colors. I also want to be able to have some schooling fish, and hopefully some Cories, or similiar, on the bottom. So, what is that one fish I just have to have, something to build around? I've been looking and looking. Most of the African Cichlids seem to be too aggressive to allow the number of fish I would like. So, that led me to Centeral and South American Cichlids. The one standout fish that has caught my attention is the Rotkeil Severum. What a beautiful fish! Anna wants a "high lighter" yellow fish. I also really like the Acaras (Blue) Cichlid and Firemouth Cichlid.

Would these spieces be compatible growing up together in the same tank? I am not interested in breeding. Would a single male from each species help, since there would be no females?

What can I mix in with the Cichlids? How about Rainbow fish? I was looking at the little Juli Cories for the bottom. What schoolers might I be able to mix in? Tetras?

The problem is that I like a lot of fish, but also love Cichlids. Please help me sort this out. Thanks in advance!

The tank still has no water in it yet. I'm finishing the drywall where it will be setting in my basement. I hope to have it painted by Monday, and have water in it the middle of next week.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 17, 2013)

Duplicate thread.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 17, 2013)

What are your thoughts on the following?

1 male Rotkeil Severum
1 male Golden Severum
1 male Firemouth Cichlid
1 male Blue Acara
1 male Red Spotted Severum

5-6 Silver Dollars
10-12 Congo Tetras
10-12 Juli Cories


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

I think this forum is dying a little :/ Sorry you didn't get any replies! I am far from being an expert in the cichlid hobby, but I'll try and help you!

To be honest, I think you are somewhat overstocked. Severums have the potential to grow to 12". I think three 12" fish in a 90 gallon is going to be pretty crowded for them :/ I'm not saying they would get to 12", but I'd be careful! If I were to suggest a stocking scheme it would have to be:
-1 Severum (whatever strain you like best!)
-1 Blue Acara
-1 Firemouth
-6 Congos
-8 Cories

^I think even my suggestion would be pushing it. The cichlids listed are mild as far as cichlids go (IME) I know any cichlid has the potential to be aggressive, but these have been pretty easy going for me  All of them are pretty quirky species too. Congos actually grow kinda big for tetras, so I wouldn't do that many. Also, Cories may get a little bullied from the cichlids, so I'd be careful adding those. They are pretty tough little guys though 

I'm sure a lot of people could disagree with me, but that's just my opinion! Oh ya! and be careful with all males! You could have one aggressive tank going on  Good luck on the tank!


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I appreciate it!


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i have many tanks ranging from various african, to ca/sa, to comunity, and species tanks, etc.. i know the cichlifs u speak of are nice looking fish, but if u want to have multiple fish in a tank that size i would suggest something similar to my 90 gal community. here is my stock.
discus
red severums
congo tetras
buenos aires tetras
red eye tetras 
rummynose tetras
harleqin rasboras
rose lined sharks(denisen barbs)
rosy red barb
bosemani rainbows
turquoise rainbows
marci rainbows
raphael cat
cardinal tetras
toothnose,zebra plecos
i have pretty heavy filtration, a great assortment of fish and color, schooling fish, and always peaceful.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

sumthinfishy said:


> i have many tanks ranging from various african, to ca/sa, to comunity, and species tanks, etc.. i know the cichlifs u speak of are nice looking fish, but if u want to have multiple fish in a tank that size i would suggest something similar to my 90 gal community. here is my stock.
> discus
> red severums
> congo tetras
> ...


You have a zebra pleco? As in L046? The ones that cost $500?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

no, those are illegal


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

sumthinfishy said:


> no, those are illegal


They aren't illegal, it's just illegal to import them from Brazil.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

do u have anything beneficial to add to the topic at hand?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

for the record u can get them for $100


----------



## FanOfSkynyrd (Nov 25, 2012)

I'd cut the silver dollars out, I've kept them before and didn't like them. Wife used to call them the stupid fish cause they constantly swam into the sides of the tank at full steam.

Go with about 10 black widow (skirt) tetras, I have a 90gal same dimension as urs and like the black skirts, plus they school pretty good. Do that instead of the congos and scrub the silver dollars like I said. Halve the cories, maybe 6 tops. Then go with 2 severums.

I think that would be good.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the input.

I had forgotten about Boesemani rainbows. They were one I definately wanted to include. I dropped one Severum and the Silver Dollar, and adjusted the quantities of the others. How's this looking?

1 male Rotkeil Severum
1 male Golden Severum
1 male Firemouth Cichlid
1 male Blue Acara

6 Boesemani Rainbows
6 Congo Tetras
8 Juli Cories


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 17, 2013)

I've been over at the aqadvisor and it looks like I need to pair it down some more. I'm still pushing it even with this list.

1 male Rotkeil Severum
1 male Golden Severum
1 male Blue Acara

5 Denisoni Barbs
5 Boesemani Rainbows
5 Congo Tetras
8 Juli Cories


----------



## Angelology (Aug 26, 2012)

I would not include Boesmanni's with those other fish IMO. I looked at them for my community tank but they are just too boisterous and would disturb the other fish. They should really be kept in species only tanks. That and they like their water very hard and alkaline, unlike everything else on your list which prefer soft acidic water. I would also steer clear of Congos, but that's just my personal opinion. I had a school of them and they were highly aggressive and killed my entire school of 10 Leopard Cories and 2 bristlenosed plecos.

Have you looked at Parrotfish? They are a lovely addition to a peaceful tank and get on well with Severums. I also recommend Columbian Tetras or Black Skirts instead of the Congos. And I would increase your Julii Cory group to 10 or more. Have you considered Bristlenosed Ancistrus? They come in a lovely albino black-eyed variety and 2-3 would be really good additions to your tank, IMO. I will also recommend the Red-spotted Severum over the others. My Red-Spots have the best personality and eat out of my hands. I had plain goldens too but I found they picked on the reds so I got rid of them. I've never kept Acaras so I can't offer advice there, but they always looked quite boring to me.

I would suggest:

- 1 Red-spotted Severum
- 2-3 Blood Parrots
- 12 Columbian Tetras
- 10 Julii Cories
- 3 Albino Black-Eyed Ancistrus


----------



## kaphil (Aug 3, 2006)

To be honest if bright colours are your main aim then mbuna (africans) are hard to beat. You could keep them in your tank provided you avoid the more aggressive species. Plenty of bright yellow mbuna, your PH would be ok too. May be worth a thought.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 17, 2013)

Anyone know where to purchase a Rotkeil? I've been looking and coming up empty.


----------



## FanOfSkynyrd (Nov 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Anyone know where to purchase a Rotkeil? I've been looking and coming up empty.


I believe Blue Grass Cichlids (site sponsor) has them in stock.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 17, 2013)

FanOfSkynyrd said:


> blsnelling said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know where to purchase a Rotkeil? I've been looking and coming up empty.
> ...


Ouch! $60 for shipping!


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 17, 2013)

My first Cichlid! It's a beautiful little female Black Convict. She's only about 1 1/2" long.










Look at the beautiful colors in the fins!


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i'm usually not a fan of convicts, but your is really nice. i may have to change my opinion of them


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 17, 2013)

The same here. I've been to a lot of LFS this week, and when I saw the colors on this little guy, I couldn't help myself, lol.


----------

